# picking up a dog with collapsed trachea



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks. My 10 yr old chi, Zarita, has a problem with an enlarged heart pressing against her trachea. She eats on the dining room table (long story--old people and a puppy that didn't want to eat-so the table it was). She also gets her medication given to her there. Every time we pick her up, she coughs. Is there any way I can pick her up without touching her trachea/chest area? I wish there were stairs, but the table is way to high for doggy stairs. I think the coughing bothers me more than her though! I wish I could build a little elevator! Any thoughts?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Susan, could you encourage her to climb into a little basket and then lift the basket onto the table ? Could be a simple cheap solution.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful idea! I never thought of that. She 'plays get a way' when it is time for her to get picked up. Maybe with a basket/carrier it would help. THANKS


----------

